# Lan Spiele mit Coop (Story)



## Zeata (9. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

ich bin auf Suche nach Spielen die man im LAN spielen kann und einen Coop-Modus haben. Am besten Spiele die man Cooperative im Story-Modus spielen kann mit 2-4 Spielern. Falls es schon einen entsprechenden Thread geben sollte, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. Bin nur auf Threads gestoßen die mir nicht geholfen haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zeata


----------



## freshprince2002 (9. Mai 2009)

Call Of Duty: World At War


----------



## Zeata (10. Mai 2009)

Da muss ich erstmal testen obs auf den Rechner läuft ^^
Ist bei CoD die Story im Coop spielbar oder nur einzelne Maps oder ähnliches?
Gibt es noch weitere Spiele? Mir persönlich ist noch das Spiel Nox eingefallen aber ich glaub das es nicht im Story-Modus funktioniert.


----------



## Pommes (10. Mai 2009)

Zeata schrieb:


> Gibt es noch weitere Spiele?



Aber sicher dat. Nur um mal meine Lieblinge zu nennen:

SWAT 4 + Add-on
Rainbow Six Vegas
Ghost Recon Adv. Warfighter
Soldiers Heroes of WW2 
Ansonsten Koop-Modus ? Wikipedia


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2009)

Left 4 Dead zum Beispiel.


----------



## Zeata (10. Mai 2009)

Jo danke schonmal! Falls ihr noch weiter ideen habt dann immer her damit!
Bei Wiki war ich auch schon aber da steht weder obs über LAN oder nur Internet geht noch ob der Story-Modus als coop gespielt werden kann.

@light-clocker: kann man bei deinen genannten Spielen auch Story coop spielen?


----------



## roga01 (10. Mai 2009)

Kane and Lynch geht glaub ebenfals im coop


----------



## Pommes (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, bei allen von mir genannten Spielen, kann man die Story im "coop" spielen


----------



## Zeata (10. Mai 2009)

@ roga01: über Kane and Lynch hab ichs auch schonmal gelesen. Hab aber auch gelesen das es coop nur geht wenn man einen XBox 360 Controller am Rechner hat. Weiß nicht ob da was dran ist, wäre aber schade.


----------

